
Fake News: CNN Uses Screenshots from Fallout 4 to Depict Russian Hackers - alvil
https://sputniknews.com/us/201701031049237149-cnn-fallout-russian-hackers/
======
teh_klev
For those that aren't aware, Sputnik is owned by the Russian government:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_(news_agency)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_\(news_agency\))

I've no axe to grind about this, but folks should know who owns the new
sources they read.

------
bsUabnaja
Fake news? Wouldn't this be akin to using stock images or archived video
footage?....

~~~
trendia
Yeah this is obviously intended as stock footage. It's not like CNN said, "The
FSB let our photographers hold the camera at a funny angle of their screen to
get this awesome picture."

It's more like, "This is what we think you think hacking looks like."

